# Tin chair rail.



## dwmcd (Mar 6, 2010)

We saw a tin chair rail in a restaurant in Cleveland (Grumpie's in Tremont) & liked it. I'd like to find some but no luck, so far. Any suggestions?


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Could it have been a piece of tin crown molding repurposed as chair rail? C7 from this site might be good for that.

http://www.americantinceilings.com/crownMolding.html


----------

